# Stupid old boy doesn't come in when it's windy! Dx



## Effy (Oct 11, 2014)

*I have two cats

(I would say three, but one of them, Shardi (brown mackerel tabby) kind of rehomed herself a few months ago with the woman two doors down from me! xD I still check in with her and get her jabs and things, but I don't think she's really mine any more. ): )

who are VERY different peoples. My girl, Luna (grey classic tabby) is almost five (or is it almmost four?  My brain isn't working well right now!) and she rarely leaves the house. She likes to pop out at night sometimes, when I get back from work in the wee hours...but it's never for long, and she HATES me leaving her for any length of time. She calls me if I dare to go to the bathroom, sometimes. She plays fetch, she follows me, she's like a baby.

But Sushi, he's SO worrisome! Dx
He's about 14/15, and black. I've had him for the past ten years. (It's strange to think I've had him since he was Luna's age. x_x ) And he LOVES outside. He'sout more than he's in. And he's a catcher. .__.
Or at least...he USED to be, he's too old to catch much now! Ha! xD

But when it's windy, he prefers to hide somewhere outside than to come in. And I HATE that. Every windy night for the past ten years, I've worried about him. Every single one!
Why doesn't he just come home and sit in the comfy warmth?!

Sometimes, he sits under the cars outside my house....about four metres away from home, instead of coming inside! I don't get it. Stupid old man. <3

Anyone else got silly kitties?*


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

When I was a kid we had a couple of bob tailed tabbies that were kept inside most of the time...until they realized how awesome it is outside. They became mostly outdoor cats and the female (Sally) chose to get into the engine compartment of vehicles when it was cold outside. There's nothing worse than starting your car to hear a loud "clunk" >.< and realize that Sally got smacked by the fan...again. Fortunately the worst that ever happened to her was a small gash above one of her eyes (I realize much worse could have happened and it always scared me starting my car, I would spend a long time each cold morning searching for her before starting the car). She's now around 13 years old and has finally learned her lesson...I think lol


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

There is a really big reason why I never let my cats outside. Way to dangerous. Our lot, we have 6 from all sorts of backgrounds, is a bunch of crazies. The kittens hate my tom, as does one of the older girls. Sometimes he deserves it, he's big and kinda pushy, but sometimes he'll just be sitting there all well behaved and they'll walk by him and just haul off and hiss/growl and smack him. He always gets this confused look and just sorta walks away, looking back like "wait what happened?". The kittens are the funniest. They will curl up with you when your asleep, but not by your chest or feet. No they tag team one above your head one under your chin. And they kneed and purr so loud it will wake you up, if the tiny daggar claws dont first. And they have a new favorite sport, bathtub wrestling! Xp they are so loud thumping around.


----------



## Effy (Oct 11, 2014)

*xD I hope she HAS learned her lesson, silly billy!

Lita, Shardi used to wrestle with herself in the bath! xD SO noisy!



Kitties are silly, but they're worth the fuss and noise and pinpricks and scratches and money and worry and......
*


----------

